# Animated Caboose



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm considering buying a newer model animated caboose by Lionel and am wondering if the new ones are just as noisy as the old Gilbert models. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Goldie,
I don't have any experience with the new animated caboose, but I am told that a diode can be added to the older AF Caboose to quiet down the solenoid.

Hopefully someone on this board can give us both more details, I would like to try it on one of my own.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I had heard adding a rectifier (about $2 to buy) to the old caboose wiring will quiet the buzzing sound which seems inherent in these. Basically you're converting AC power to DC power by doing this. I do not have the wiring diagram for this procedure, but I'm sure some internet searching will provide one. As far as the Flyonel caboose having the same issues, your guess is as good as mine. I only have one -- a Christmas one where Santa acts as the brakeman on the rear of the caboose and I have yet to try it as it is packed away.


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I have learned that the newer Lionel models feature the same noisy mechanisms as the old Gilbert units. A fix, as outlined, is said to alleviate the problem but I have yet to get enough specifics to tackle the problem. I'm still open to suggestions.

Goldie


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

FWIW: I have a 977 A/F and a Newer #49006 animated cabooses. Both sound very similiar. Larry


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Nuttin, 
It's good to hear from you. I have a local train show this weekend, I will get with the guys and get a Radio Shack Part number.
In fact sounds like a good time to do an experiment, I will try to do some experimenting this week-end and post up the results.

Aflyer


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*AC Noise on Animated Caboose*

I picked up an animated caboose last year and the noise was driving me crazy. The fix is a Radio Shack 276-1173. I separated the chassis and mounted the rectifier with a dab of hot glue. Soldered on a couple of leads and used some heat shrink and everything is quiet. The rectifier is clearly marked for wiring, and is easily removed to restore to original, with no damage. I experimented using the same rectifier in a water tower with a noisy coil, and that cured it. Hope that is a help.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Fred,
Hi, that is great information. I will stop by Radio Shack and pick up a couple of them today. 

Thanks for the rapid response,
Aflyer


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Fred,
Ditto what Aflyer said!

Goldie


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Radio Shack Rectifier*

If everyone has not run to the store yet, I have another suggestion. I also bought at RS a 276-0268. This rectifier is the size of a M&M, is marked on the underside, but is only rated for an amp and half. This still should be more than sufficient for the caboose, and is smaller.

Fred


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Radio shack A/C rectifier*

Yes I Believe so, If I remember correctly. You should test the circuit on a breadboard a (perforated electronics board) for testing electrical circuits. 
Regards,
tr1


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Fred,
Dang, I already ran out and picked up the first one you suggested. But not to worry I can go by again tomorrow and pick up the other one, that way I can do a side by side test.

Aflyer


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The only downside to this is, you can magnetize the solenoid that makes the action happen. The reason they buzz is because of the A/C current used, the rectifier will change that to D/C which is why it quiets them down. If after a while they get sluggish, a quick blast of A/C current will de-magnetize them and restore operation. I know this, cuz all Lionel stuff is A/C been a few threads on that subject before.

Carl


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

fred, 
I just received my shipment of the M&M sized Rectifiers from a company called All Electronics, I think I bought 10 of them for $5.00.

I will be traveling for a couple days, but will post up the results as soon as I get a chance to install one.
Aflyer


----------



## portlines (Oct 5, 2014)

The rectifier "fix" is correct, inexpensive, and very easy to install. The only caution is to keep it away from the plastic as the rectifier will get warm. I would avoid the low-amperage rectifier....the lower the rating, the hotter it is likely to get. Remember that there is current passing through it all the time that the train is running. As an aside, I would just mention that we have almost 50 different 
How-to-do-it" AF REPAIR CLINICS on our website, and we add new ones as we get requests for specific issues. Check them out ! Doug Peck; www.portlines.com


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Doug,
Thanks for jumping in with the response. I have used your on-line clinics in the past, a great service you have provided.

I haven't seen one for the Rectifier fix, but will go look again tonight.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I just looked but do not see this particular topic listed in the AF Clinics. Perhaps it is listed elsewhere on the Port Lines website?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Nuttin,
I looked too, and could not find it.

Maybe Doug will respond and let us know where to find it.

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## portlines (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rectifier clinic*

I looked, and I guess I never posted that one. Right now I'm having access problems to my own website, and am unable to make ANY changes at all. As soon as I get that fixed, I'll post a new clinic on using rectifiers.....but probably not til after York. Busy packing right now; we'll be in our usual spot in Purple Hall.


----------

